# Hat Trick!!!!!



## WillC (Sep 12, 2014)

Several first for me....
First 14 inch Slicer.
First Western Handle.
First Colour case hardened damascus.
First Handle/blade completely removable for maintenance.

Thats more than a Hat Trick?


----------



## WillC (Sep 12, 2014)

More pics to come when Photobucket starts working again,,,, grrrrr


----------



## CoqaVin (Sep 12, 2014)

GREAT SCOTT!


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 12, 2014)

Wow !!! Howzat!!!


----------



## Timthebeaver (Sep 12, 2014)

mind = blown


----------



## WillC (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Guys, having picture problems, lets try some more direct uploads...


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 12, 2014)

That's a really nice butt!
More pics please!!!!
Holy Crap!


----------



## Dream Burls (Sep 12, 2014)

That's really something Will and I love the handle. And yes, nice butt.


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 12, 2014)

My goodness!!! Nicely done!


----------



## James (Sep 12, 2014)

Stunning! What's the handle made of?


----------



## WillC (Sep 12, 2014)

Thanks Guys, handle is Curly birch, Bog oak spacer then the end cap piece in Buckeye. Red and nickel silver spacers. The Bolster, mosaic damascus in steel and pure nickel. 
This one is going to live Down Under.:biggrin:


----------



## Mrmnms (Sep 12, 2014)

At the risk of repeating myself , this may be the coolest knife I've seen from you. Any chance there's more colored Mokume in the future. I love that bolster.


----------



## Mute-on (Sep 12, 2014)

Now THAT is a knife, mate :wink:


----------



## CB1968 (Sep 12, 2014)

Very nice work Will!!!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 12, 2014)

You sir, have out done yourself here. One of the most beautiful knives I've seen! Well done!


----------



## Anton (Sep 12, 2014)

Agree with Marc. A new benchmark for your work if you ask me


----------



## scotchef38 (Sep 13, 2014)

Incredible work Will! Hope you dont post it to the wrong address by mistake,lol.


----------



## SolidSnake03 (Sep 13, 2014)

Wow! 0_o


----------



## marc4pt0 (Sep 13, 2014)

In fact, I'm going to need to know who's getting this gem, so I can start sending ransom notes saying "give me the knife if you ever want to see your cat/dog again"


----------



## Nasr (Sep 16, 2014)

Raising the Bar yet again..Congratulations to you and the lucky owner. Fabulous Work.


----------



## zitangy (Sep 17, 2014)

knyfeknerd said:


> That's a really nice butt!
> More pics please!!!!
> Holy Crap!



Interesting concept of ability to remove handle for maintenance or even have spare handles just for teh sake of having a diff handle. Only read about it and hv not seen any before.

I dont see any removable pin on the body length of the handle adn thus I can only assume that there shld be an orifice on the "fancy" butt? Curious as to how it is secured.

Excellent work...again

rgds
d


----------



## stereo.pete (Sep 17, 2014)

Will,

Beautiful work! To think of where you came from to where you are now with your skill is absolutely inspiring! I can definitely see your inspirations with Western style handles, well played!


----------



## WillC (Sep 18, 2014)

Thanks Guys. The tang of the knife is extended with a 5mm stainless threaded section. The tang sits inside a slotted dowl in the handle which runs most of the way through the bolster. Front of the bolster has a precise slot to fit the tang. To make the fit up very solid the rear of the knife has a specially machined brass sleeve which is epoxied in place and buts up against the dowl. The thread passes through this and my machined stainless screw goes inside this and pulls the tang in tight when tightened. This is like a large Corby bolt except I have used a brass sleeve into which it seats. The slot inside the dowl running through the knife is epoxy bedded making the fit very precise with no movement.
This is not intended for an interchangeable handle system. I can't see any use for this in custom knives and each tang would be a custom fit for each handle. It is simply so if in the future the knife needs serious thinning work, the blade can be removed, worked on and re-etched easily. Also It is yet a bit unproven how well the Bluing will fair in constant kitchen use and being handled constantly the bluing could wear away in a similar way to say the trigger part of a shotgun. This means I can easily remove the handle and etch the damascus part on the ferrule should the bluing get a bit thin and the pattern lost.
Although the fit is precise, I will use a smear of silicon on the base of the rear bolt and at the tang bolster to stop and moisture getting in and rusting the tang.
This was really a side effect of the precise fit up needed to have the bolster as a retro fit after the polishing and bluing, I could have left the bolt proud and ground flush as final finish, but it ended up being such a sturdy fit I thought why not leave it removable for future convenience.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Sep 18, 2014)

I keep coming back to look at this one. So beautiful. ...The handle shape is kinda Rader-esque and we all know how good they feel in hand. 
Amazing work Will.


----------



## Mrmnms (Oct 1, 2014)

Is it me, or us that colored mosaic bolster reduclously cool. I hope there's some way we can incorporate something like that Will.


----------



## WillC (Jun 11, 2015)

This Unique piece of which I am hugely proud is Currently for Sale or trade here....

http://www.kitchenknifeforums.com/showthread.php/23231-14-quot-Catcheside-Slicer

I had hoped it would be having a full and active life Cutting neat kangaroo steaks, but Ferry decided he could not bring himself to abuse it in a pro kitchen. It is however built for hard use, with my finest steels, the handle is actually removable for thinning and servicing, making maintenance very easy on this knife.

I would like to assure my continued guarantee and advice to the potential lucky new Owner, and I will go as far as to give a first free tune up, ( buyer pays shipping)..so the New owner can give it some proper use and know it can be made like new as it is now.

Good luck with the Sale Ferry, (VIP)


----------

